# bleach



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi,
I have a show on saturday, and need to know how to get the knee stains off, i bathed them yesterday and they still stuck, could i use bleach to remove the stains? or is that risky for the animals health?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think that bleach would be too harsh to use on them. Have you tried baking soda with vinegar or peroxide?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

no i havent , does it work well?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Idk, I use baking soda to brush my teeth and it makes them white  Seems to me that I had found a recipe for a whitener that had baking soda in it so mixing that with vinegar would 'oxidize'(thats not the right word I don't think) it and help it clean better. Its worth a shot.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

don't use bleach ever!! it burns their skin and destroys the hair. i say a baking soda and water paste would help and if it doesn't get the stain completlu out you can just baby powder it before the show


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Get a whiting shampoo for dogs or horses if you can find it. Or mix your shampoo with baking soda to make a paste scrub in and let set for a few mins. Laundry bluing will help too. Mix it with water it should be a light blue pour on and let set for 5 to 10 mins. Shelly


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Back when GW was a live many of the members were advocates for using Shout to get stains off their goats. You leave it on for a about 5 minutes and then rinse it off. I tried it and it didn't irritate my goat's skin or anything.

That said, knee stains are near impossible to get out. Most judges don't mind them but you can always use baby powder or chalk to cover them up.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Off subject but is Rusty Repp judging your show? I talked to him yesterday and he is making a trip to Alaska to do some judging up there, he is replacing Keith because he is in the hostpital.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Off subject but is Rusty Repp judging your show? I talked to him yesterday and he is making a trip to Alaska to do some judging up there, he is replacing Keith because he is in the hostpital.


Just wondering if you knew how he is doing. He was at the show I was at on saturday and thankfully we talked him into going to the hospital.

-Ashley


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Was that you who noticed him slurring? As far as I know he is still in intensive care.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm not sure who is judging, we are having a whole bunch of jusges come up for the dairies, but i'm not sure about the open or 4-h shows.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

when my boys showed their working steers (holstiens, lots of white) we used tide with bleach on their knees, lathered them up good left it on for like 5 minutes rinsed, at first we thought that didnt work but once it dries it looked realy nice, we have also used a diluted bleach solution in a spray bottle while at the fair, that never hurt the steers or cause them to loose any hair


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

nhsmallfarmer said:


> when my boys showed their working steers (holstiens, lots of white) we used tide with bleach on their knees, lathered them up good left it on for like 5 minutes rinsed, at first we thought that didnt work but once it dries it looked realy nice, we have also used a diluted bleach solution in a spray bottle while at the fair, that never hurt the steers or cause them to loose any hair


Isn't a steers hide much thicker than a goats and therefore less sensitive? I believe the bleach in tide w/bleach is peroxide. Peroxide removes many stains when mixed with baking soda but vinegar might make it foam. I know it did when I was in grade school making volcanoes.
Andi


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I was wondering how he was too...
I think it was a bit of everyone noticing and talking him into it. He didnt look well at the first class and he went downhill pretty fast.
There was a nurse at the show and she was the one who really got serious with him. Joanne drove him there.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I just do the best I can with a good bluing shampoo...sometimes it just won't come off...I don't think they make too big a deal about it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something we sue is Cowboy Magic. It works wonders for whitening. That is what it is made for. It can be bought by the horse stuff.


----------

